# 03 Cobra meet at Galpin Ford this AM



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

I am heading out to Galping Ford in the San Fernando Valley with some buddies for a rally. About 100 '03 Cobras are expected. I'll take some pics and post them later. Any that want to come, we'll be meeting there and then heading up to Ojai.


----------

